# My "Skidder"



## davidwyby (Dec 3, 2009)

Get to try it on some trees soon. 

Skids burned out F-250s and Suburbans pretty good, so I think she'll do fine. 



























The F-250 video is pretty good. 

http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r118/DavidWhymore/95Dodge/


----------



## catman963 (Dec 5, 2009)

Pretty darn cool man!!


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks. It brought a couple down today, one big one cut, and small one uncut. gonna cut cut up where they lay likely.


----------

